# Drop Off??????



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Do any of you have groomers that just have an early a.m. dropoff & late p.m. pickup hours with no appointments except for the date of the dropoff? Boos vet has a new groomer & since I currently have to take Boo to the next town 22 miles away & hang around waiting for 2 or 2 1/2 hrs & although she is a fairly decent groomer,she doesn't always follow my directions,I decided to give the new groomer a tryout. I called this morning for an apt & when I was told about the dropoff & pickup,I told them I changed my mind because I don't drop Boo off anywhere & leave him all day & I needed to be able to talk to the groomer & have an understanding of what I wanted & expected. The receptionist asked me what it would take to satisfy me. So I told them I would be doing the bathing & drying myself & only wanted the groomer to give him a haircut & clip his toenails,& then be able to come get him. So they said I could "drop him off" at 8:30 & they would call me when he was done, so again I told her "no thanks" because I wouldn't be able to get him bathed & dry that early in the morning & I wanted to pick him up no later than 2 hrs after I brought him in. So I was put on hold, then the receptionist asked me what time I would like to bring him in.So, I ended up with a 1 pm appt. on the 28th & he is supposed to be finished & ready to come home at 3 pm & I will be able to talk to the groomer beforehand. I am very nervous about this now. I'm not looking for an assembly line groomer where they just snip snip snip, chop chop chop & end up looking like a barbershop special. She has 8 yrs experience & was trained by Boo's current groomer & has previously been working in a much larger city 28 miles from my small town. Does not taking regular grooming appts. mean she is not a very good groomer? Or is that standard in larger cities? Are there any questions I should ask her that will tip me off beforehand that she isn't a good groomer? I made that mistake once before & Boo ended up with his tail chopped off.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

hrm.. thats what i do with otis.. drop him off around 10 in the morn and pick him up at 4 pm.. the groomer does a great job with him!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Same with Lilly. Drop off is between 8 and 9:30 and they call you when they are done but you don't have to pick them up until 6. It is perfect for people that are busy during the day with class or work because otherwise I woudn't be able to take her for grooming unless it is Saturday. They have doggy daycare there too so she gets to play with other dogs. I don't think that setup is that unusual because they don't know exactly how long each dog is going to take they just know that they can get X number of dogs done per day.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

i have taken louis to 2 place - both are the same drop off by 8:30 and pick up when they call or after 5pm. both places do a little, then give them rest - do another baby, get yours do a little, give them rest, etc. 

i am not thrilled with any of them, which is why i try to get him cut just 2 times a year, but i have very little options - i live in arlington, va. there is a lady who is supposed to be very good and only does 1 baby at a time but you have to drop her off when she says and MUST pick up your baby (wihtin 30 minutes) when she calls (or she charges you by the 15 minutes) and she is EXPENSIVE - like $75 for wash and cut + tip - that was the price 2 years ago, i am SURE the prices went up by now.

good luck.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I shadowed a groomer in my small town for several months earlier this year and even got to go to a show in Chicago with her. She is the only Certified Groomer in my area. I was really shocked at how she runs her business. She has the early am drop off and will call you when your dog is done, usually late in the afternoon. She was seeing between 15 to 20 dogs a day! She would do the prep work and bathe the dogs in the am, then in the afternoon she would be doing the clipping and scissoring. This is the only way she could schedule as many dogs in one day as she was. The things I didn't like about how she worked this system was: 1) my little girl was gone all day, 2) the dogs were kept in crates all day without water, and 3) she didn't have a place to let the dogs relieve themselves. She was however, very good. She did offer an "Express Service" which ran higher than the regular fee for those who wanted to wait. 

I would make sure this new place has a place for dogs to relieve themselves, have water available to them, and that every dog comes with vet certification to ensure they are up to date on all their vaccinations. Also see if she offers an Express Service. If she does, but it is a higher fee than you are comfortable with, I would recommend you do it at least once to see how she is with your dog and how the other dogs are being treated. You will also be able to see how clean she keeps her place and where the dogs are kept that aren't being worked on at the moment. Also watch to see if she is disinfecting her tools after each dog. The lady I shadowed did not, she just didn't have time. The thing that really got me was at the end of the day, she still didn't disinfect her tools or the crates. Needless to say, she never groomed my baby but she was very skilled in the actual grooming.

Good Luck!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We drop off at our place in the AM, and then pick up when we're called. We usually drop Linus off at 7:30, and he's ready to be picked up around lunch time. The salon we go to does all of the cutting out front, and you're more than welcome to stay and watch your dog the entire time.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I just wouldn't leave my Coco that long at the groomers. She would be scared to death. In Texas, I used a mobile pet groomer the first time. Here in Florida, I got a recommendation, went by to see the groomer and consulted with her. She saw how scared Coco was, and she let me bring her in at 1. I picked her up at 2:30. She was gorgeous when I picked her up, and the groomer said she had fallen in love. If she hadn't let me do that, I just would have found another groomer. Guess we are fortunate down here because there are many from whom to choose.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Same here. I drop them off at 8:AM and no matter one dog or all three of them I get the call
to pick them up at 2:00. I never quite understood how it could take 6 hours for one, but also
take 6 hours for three. I guess what matters most is that they treat them with kindness and
do a great job.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I shadowed a groomer in my small town for several months earlier this year and even got to go to a show in Chicago with her. She is the only Certified Groomer in my area. I was really shocked at how she runs her business. She has the early am drop off and will call you when your dog is done, usually late in the afternoon. She was seeing between 15 to 20 dogs a day! She would do the prep work and bathe the dogs in the am, then in the afternoon she would be doing the clipping and scissoring. This is the only way she could schedule as many dogs in one day as she was. The things I didn't like about how she worked this system was: 1) my little girl was gone all day, 2) the dogs were kept in crates all day without water, and 3) she didn't have a place to let the dogs relieve themselves. She was however, very good. She did offer an "Express Service" which ran higher than the regular fee for those who wanted to wait.
> 
> I would make sure this new place has a place for dogs to relieve themselves, have water available to them, and that every dog comes with vet certification to ensure they are up to date on all their vaccinations. Also see if she offers an Express Service. If she does, but it is a higher fee than you are comfortable with, I would recommend you do it at least once to see how she is with your dog and how the other dogs are being treated. You will also be able to see how clean she keeps her place and where the dogs are kept that aren't being worked on at the moment. Also watch to see if she is disinfecting her tools after each dog. The lady I shadowed did not, she just didn't have time. The thing that really got me was at the end of the day, she still didn't disinfect her tools or the crates. Needless to say, she never groomed my baby but she was very skilled in the actual grooming.
> 
> Good Luck![/B]


 

I do know a little bit about the setup there. The other groomer used to work there. The dogs are kept in cages in another room,& they use dryer cages which are also kept in another room. That is why I am doing the bathing & drying myself & why I will not allow them to keep Boo all day. I keep requesting hand dry only but I can always tell when a groomer puts Boo in a dryer cage instead & I simply won't allow it,especially if the dryer cage is in a different room than the groomer.There is no Express Service at any of the groomers I have used or called. If there was I would use that,no matter the cost. Thanks for the tips.





From the responses I have gotten,it looks like early dropoffs & late pickups are pretty much the norm but I don't want to put Boo through that. He hates going to the groomer & shakes really badly & looks so heartbroken when I leave him. I just can't do that to him. So if I have to demand shorter stays, I will continue to do so or take him somewhere that is willing to work with us.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel it is important for you to be comfortable with the groomer and schedule too.
I have followed my same groomer for 5 yrs.
They (Petco) also have an a.m. drop off but I'm always asked what time I would like to pick her up?
I have always tipped him well and try and bring bagels or something for all the others (bathers,etc)so maybe that is why I have the pick up option? Iwould like to say I'm nice doing this but I really hope they will just treat my baby good knowing what her mommy brought them








Also all cutting is done in front.
I don't know why we have to bring them in so early either, but we do have to have an appt for that day.
There are alot of groomers here, but you still have to be picky.
I wish when I get my new Malt I would know how to groom her. 
I don't want to give her the kennel cough shots or expose her to crates that are not cleaned,etc.
P.S. I only gave my groomer a shot record 1 or 2 times, I don't think they are very on top of the shot records. I suppose anyone who cares enough to pay to groom their dog must have they're shots up to date too??Ihope!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

My groomer takes appointments. I just took Tango to the groomer this weekend and dropped him off at noon and picked him up a little after 1pm. I just don't know if I could leave Tango somewhere for 6 hours!!







I would be very worried, but that is just me.

How did Boo's appointment go?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't think it's always a bad thing to drop off and pick up in the PM, but I can't do it either. I used to, for maybe three years, but eventually I found someone who grooms from her home. While this is ideal for me, I don't think there are many groomers who do it. I just got lucky and now I'm spoiled. If my groomer ever retires I'm going to have to groom Bella myself because I'm just hard to please and now that I know it can be done I won't settle. I don't know if having skin kids would be a good idea for me, because the doggie paranoia is bad enough. Bella gets to the groomer at 9AM, I pick her up at 10 or 10:30. She goes from grooming table, to sink, to grooming table, to the bathroom, and back to me. I can't belive cage dryers still exist, I think its very wise of you to do the bathing and drying yourself.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Do any of you have groomers that just have an early a.m. dropoff & late p.m. pickup hours with no appointments except for the date of the dropoff? Boos vet has a new groomer & since I currently have to take Boo to the next town 22 miles away & hang around waiting for 2 or 2 1/2 hrs & although she is a fairly decent groomer,she doesn't always follow my directions,I decided to give the new groomer a tryout. I called this morning for an apt & when I was told about the dropoff & pickup,I told them I changed my mind because I don't drop Boo off anywhere & leave him all day & I needed to be able to talk to the groomer & have an understanding of what I wanted & expected. The receptionist asked me what it would take to satisfy me. So I told them I would be doing the bathing & drying myself & only wanted the groomer to give him a haircut & clip his toenails,& then be able to come get him. So they said I could "drop him off" at 8:30 & they would call me when he was done, so again I told her "no thanks" because I wouldn't be able to get him bathed & dry that early in the morning & I wanted to pick him up no later than 2 hrs after I brought him in. So I was put on hold, then the receptionist asked me what time I would like to bring him in.So, I ended up with a 1 pm appt. on the 28th & he is supposed to be finished & ready to come home at 3 pm & I will be able to talk to the groomer beforehand. I am very nervous about this now. I'm not looking for an assembly line groomer where they just snip snip snip, chop chop chop & end up looking like a barbershop special. She has 8 yrs experience & was trained by Boo's current groomer & has previously been working in a much larger city 28 miles from my small town. Does not taking regular grooming appts. mean she is not a very good groomer? Or is that standard in larger cities? Are there any questions I should ask her that will tip me off beforehand that she isn't a good groomer? I made that mistake once before & Boo ended up with his tail chopped off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of several groomers who are also involved with showing their dogs. They have drop off for their dogs. These people have clients who have been coming to them for years, and they know what they want from them. I'm sure if it was someone new, they would make a specific time to meet with the person. I do know of one client who has a Maltese in full coat who has a standing appointment for a set time each month. They drive about 50 miles, and they leave her for the time it takes. 
My children had Schnauzers when they were growing up. We used the same groomer for over 20 years. Our dog always looked nice, and we had no problem dropping her off. My husband would take her when he went to work and pick her up in the afternoon. She loved going, and was always eager to get out of the car to spend her day there. 
Of the groomers I am referring to, I would consider all to be excellent, if not superior when it comes to grooming. But, these people also own their own grooming business and are not employees.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well,I will be very nervous about leaving Boo with a new groomer. I'm going to make it very simple for her & only allow her to cut his body,nothing on his head or face.If she can't do that properly,she will never groom him again. I have one more option, a new grooming business has opened here, but I've been waiting to hear some satisfied customer reviews.So far, I haven't been able to find anyone who has used the new owner operated grooming salon.If neither of these groomers work out, I will start driving him back to the old groomer again.She may not be perfect but she does groom by appointment. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I guess I am very fortunate with my groomer, we have a standing monthly appointment for Scooby and the drop off is usually 11am and pick up is 1pm and he is always ready when we get there. I guess being in a small town helps but our groomer is very popular and also very busy, but she is fantastic and so loving with all her little clients and Scooby adores her. Koko has his first appointment next Monday and I am not in the least bit worried, she is so good







We are so lucky to have her and I don't know what we would do if she ever retires, I guess I will be learning the tricks of the trade because there is no one else around here I would trust like I do her









I doubt very much that I would feel comfortable leaving my boys anywhere for the entire day, I would be worried they would me missing us as much as we would miss them


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Since Cam is still a pup, I wanted to find a place that would only take a few hours. I found a woman in my neighborhood who rents out a small space in a mill. She has 16 years experience. She only takes a few dogs at a time and when I booked with her she said she'd make him priority so that he would only have to be there for the minimal amount of time. He went today at 9:30 and was done a little after 11am and that was very impressive considering she had a very full holiday schedule. I think she did a fantastic job too. 

Definitely go with a drop off that is comfortable for you. If you don't work, keep looking until you can find a place that will take the minimal amount of time, but still do a good job. Good luck!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with you, follow your gut feelings.

The very first groomer I took Sir Micro to, was that way, and I didn't like it but I didn't know any better then. He only saw her twice. It was drop off by 9 am and pick up between 4 and 5 pm. The first time I was so surprised because she never told me that on the phone. I thought I had made a 9 AM appointment, so when I got there I asked her when he would be done and then she told me her "appointment" idea. After two times of that I looked elsewhere and am so glad I did!

Our current groomer, lets us make appointments. She welcomes us to stay while she is working on our dogs and has a wonderful sitting area with plenty of reading material and TV. We make a 3:00 appointment and by 5:45 I have three very clean and beautiful dogs. She bathes, cuts or trims, anal glands, nails, ear hair, hmmm just the whole package I guess. Plus our doggies leave there with either a bandanna or bow she has made. She really loves dogs, that matters greatly to me. This is HER business and she does it very well.

I also know of another groomer that makes appointments and have had them do Wookie a time or two. Wookie in at 3:00 whole package and out by 4:15 - 4:30. This shop does not have a nice sitting waiting area but they do have a waiting area if you do wish to wait. I drop Wookie off and go nextdoor to Gigi and Luca's. Hour later they are bringing him in to me. 

I wish everyone could have one of these two groomers.

Melanie


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Harley and Mickey get dropped off between 8 and 10 am and they call when they are done. They almost always call me by 1pm. They also have a pick-up and drop-off service, which I have never used. They do a great job. But the only thing that matters to me really is that they treat the dogs so nice, and they have the proper set-up for them. (water, potty area, etc) Also, they don't use cage dryers.
I don't have any issues with leaving them for a few hours, even tho they may not like it


----------

